
Most Americans are one paycheck away from the street - kamilszybalski
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/most-americans-are-one-paycheck-away-from-the-street-2016-01-06
======
cryoshon
Pretty abhorrent situation we are in.

I think it's going to be pretty hard for these (majority of) people to do much
with their lives other than struggle as hard as they can to hang on to what
little they have. I doubt they have so much time to spare for "being alive" or
creativity, or starting new businesses. I expect that most of these people are
being worked to death by the stress of the situation, also.

If the stats are this bad, it means we're in a nation of wage slaves who
couldn't possibly consider leaving behind whatever income source they have,
even temporarily. This is what our society has been engineered for. Meanwhile,
billionaires are richer than ever and don't seem to agree with changing
things.

There will be violence if things get worse for large populations of people.

Sounds like we've got to do something about this economic inequality, eh?

~~~
hwstar
Yep. We have two classes-- The rich and powerful and everyone else. The rich
and powerful control the Federal Government in the US. All the commoners get
to do is elect their nominated representatives as it takes a lot of money to
run a successful campaign at the federal level.

The majority of elected representatives will not dare alienate their biggest
sources of campaign funding as it will mean they won't get re-elected during
the next election cycle. I suppose that there are some congressmen and
senators which have the financial resources to avoid this, but they tend also
to side with the rich and powerful.

Short of a second constitutional convention, or an article V convention, I
don't see this changing any time soon, and both of these types of conventions
have pretty good reasons to be avoided as they could end up consolidating the
power of the rich and powerful even more.

